# Samba Einstellungen im Kontrollcenter (kde 4.3)

## BlackEye

Moin Leute,

ich habe bisher nichts finden können, wie ich die Einstellungen für Samba im Kontrollcenter aktiviere. Bei mit ist alles ausgegraut. Der Dienst selbst läuft. Natürlich bin ich kein root - daher gehe ich davon aus, dass irgendwas noch passieren muss ehe man den Dienst fröhlich konfigurieren kann.

Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand mal eine Anleitung schicken könnt?

Beste Grüße,

Martin

----------

## DuzaK

Hallo Martin,

um in den Systemeinstellungen von KDE 4.x mit Systemverwalterrechten zu pfurschteln muss man den umweg über kdesu gehen, im Klartext heißt das: 

```
kdesu kcmshell4 kcmsambaconf
```

Um herauszufinden wie man die anderen Module mit Systemverwalterrechte ausführt genügt ein:

```
kcmshell4 --list
```

Dafür werden die Pakete 

```
kde-base/kcmshell

kde-base/kdesu
```

benötigt.

Auch wenn es einige Tage her ist, so hoffe ich dass zumindest einem anderen Hilfesuchendem damit geholfen wird  :Wink: 

Mit freundlicher unterstützung von;

Stefan

----------

## BlackEye

Hallo Stefan,

besten Dank für Deinen Tipp. Das funktioniert bestens!

Die Frage die sich mir dann stellt ist natürlich die, wieso dieser Part des Kontrollzentrums dann nicht immer im Systemverwaltungsmodus gestartet wird?

Unter kde 3.x gab es dafür mal einen Button am unteren Ende, mit dem man in den Root-Modus wechseln konnte. 

Bei Kubuntu kommt mit dem Klick auf diese Samba-Einstellungen auch automatisch die Frage nach dem Root-PW. Haben die das bei Kubuntu dann manuell rein gepatcht oder gibts dafür auch noch eine Einstellung?

Grüße,

Martin

PS:

 *Quote:*   

> Auch wenn es einige Tage her ist, so hoffe ich dass zumindest einem anderen Hilfesuchendem damit geholfen wird

 

Eine default-Einstellung, die ich bei fast _jedem_ Forum aktiviere, ist die standardmäßige Benachrichtigung bei Antworten auf Topics die ist starte oder bei denen ich selbst einmal eine Nachricht geschrieben habe.

----------

## DuzaK

Hallo Martin,

schön, dass es bei dir auch so fein klappt wie bei mir.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Kubuntu kommt mit dem Klick auf diese Samba-Einstellungen auch automatisch die Frage nach dem Root-PW. Haben die das bei Kubuntu dann manuell rein gepatcht oder gibts dafür auch noch eine Einstellung? 

 

Ganz recht, es sind eingepflegte patches der Distributoren. Allerdings soll eine andere Lösung her, da KDE Multiplattformfähig bleiben soll. 

Früher wurde KDEsu benutzt und anschließend XEmbed um das entsprechende modul mit Systemverwalterrechten zu bestücken, und das wiederum benötigt X, was es natürlich nicht in Windows gibt. Quelle: Bugreport Comment #80

 *Quote:*   

> Eine default-Einstellung, die ich bei fast _jedem_ Forum aktiviere, ist die standardmäßige Benachrichtigung bei Antworten auf Topics die ist starte oder bei denen ich selbst einmal eine Nachricht geschrieben habe.

 

Ja darauf passe ich auch immer auf. Aber nach einigen Tagen könnte es ja sein, dass das Problem bereits auf anderem Wege aufgelöst wurde.

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von;

Stefan

----------

## BlackEye

Danke! Das ist eine interessante Erklärung. Sowas muss man als N00b ja auch erstmal wissen  :Wink: 

Beste Grüße,

Martin

----------

